# Nissan Qashqai..opinions?



## Squonk (28 Feb 2007)

I'm thinking of taking the plunge and actually buying a new car...the Nissan Qashqai. I have a test drive scheduled for Friday. I've scoured the 'net for reviews and they generally look positive. However, I'd like to hear the opionion of AAM'ers on whether this is a good buy or whether I'd be better off spending my €25k elsewhere. Thanks.


----------



## ninsaga (28 Feb 2007)

Havn't seen one...- their add on the telly is mighty have to say..... please do post your findings back here though after the test drive!


----------



## xt40 (28 Feb 2007)

the advert is stupid it could be competing against bmw x5's or micras.  i saw one in the flesh and it has roughly a primera sized interior in the shape of a jeep. although i dont know if it is a 4wd or not. if not, whats the point.


----------



## MichaelBurke (28 Feb 2007)

Not a big fan of the look. Can't see them taking a hugh portion of the target market.


----------



## mobileme (28 Feb 2007)

I drove the 1.5 diesel version that a colleague was considering. I found it quite sluggish and the inside is a bit plasticky (sp). Looks good on the outside though and it has a great driving position, you can see plenty around you.


----------



## tosullivan (28 Feb 2007)

good buy..........No.  I don't think so.  As for re-sale, I doubt it would hold its value as good as say a Toyota Auris 1.4D4D for the same money.

If I had 25k to spend, it definetly wouldn't be going on a Qashqai.

IMO, The Murano is the only decent offering from Nissan that I'd consider spending my money on and at that, I'd have to agree to having my fingernails pulled out first.

For the money you have, you would be better off getting a 1-2 yr old car and getting more for your money


----------



## Jimmy Mook (28 Feb 2007)

Never mind is it any good, how the hell do you pronounce it? Cash Cow??


----------



## tosullivan (28 Feb 2007)

I think its Cash-Ki

i feel a poll starting for the worst named car of 2007

Quashqai or C'eed

any additions?


----------



## Mag2006 (28 Feb 2007)

as Geremy Clarkson famously said "Never drive behind a Nissan"...
Don't like the look of them at all, I don't like Nissans anyway, very plastic inside and feel flimsy on the road. MIL has an 05 Almera and I hate it. I think you can do far better with €25k on a new car....they are also a bit ugly really!.


----------



## RS2K (28 Feb 2007)

Too new to call. One of the first "Crossover" vehicles.

I'd imagine it will be reliable, and the looks will win some sales. A pal drove a 1.5 diesel the other week and liked it.


----------



## CrazyWater (28 Feb 2007)

I drove the 1.5 diesel the other day. Didn't take it for much of a spin as I wasn't really that interested but the sales guy was keen to get me into it. I liked the drive and driving position but I think it is let down by all the plastic inside. However, the higher spec with the glass roof and duel climate control was quite nice but that was about 30k for the diesel version. With 25k I'd be considering the 1.4 diesel corolla. Buying straight and a good haggle/shopping around you may even get the luna model close to that money. 

As RS2k said you are basically buying into a new segment that is as yet unproven.

PS forgot to say be prepared to wait about 12 weeks for one.


----------



## Squonk (2 Mar 2007)

So I went for my Qashqai test drive. This is the story:
The 1.6L was definetely sluggish. It felt really in pain when I put the peddle down. The car really looks really lovely though; the interior was quite nice too.
So, it came down to the pricing and things got really farcial here:
The price is €24k
'Extra' Charges brings it to €25k !!!
I drive a 02 Skoda Octavia, 51k miles, good condition, due a timing belt change.....they offered me €4.5k for this...I was expecting twice this! They claim the timing belt will cost €1k (which I don't believe...€300 maybe). There is a 3 month delay so they depreciated my Skoda by that time also.

This all left a really bad taste in my mouth. I'll check a few other Nissan dealers (because I really do like the look) and see what the story there is (there is no cartel in place with Nissan, right??!!)


----------



## tosullivan (2 Mar 2007)

is the Octy a 1.9TDi?
I heard the A4 1.9TDi belt is expensive to replace due to the labour hours in getting to it.  Could be same as Octy,


----------



## CrazyWater (2 Mar 2007)

So things got farcial with the finances. When I took the test drive the guy said "we would be really interested in trading your car let me do the numbers". Mine was a 03 now to cut the chase this is what he said "if you were trading today I'd give you 14K however as there is a 12 week waiting time I can only give you 12.5K, 1500 over 3 months!! (if you average that out my car is loosing 6k a year and should therefore only be worth about 5k retail. i.e. price new 29k - 6k*4 = 5K.)

The thing that annoyed me most however is that he never even bothered to ask what month my car was first registered. My car wont turn 4 years old for another 4 months but he was obviously just treating it as if it was already 4+ years. Is this par for course in the trade if so the consumer is potentially loosing out big time because of our registration system.


----------



## ted (3 Mar 2007)

Hi CrazyWater. In my experience the trade go by the year so yours being a '03 is in it's fifth year 03, 04, 05, 06, and 07 when in actual fact it's not yet 4 yrs old. Ask him to show you the blue book on it. valuations vary according the the year quarter Jan - Mar, April _ June etc., and mileage, spec etc. Mind you if there's high demand for the QashQai and I suspect there will be at 23,995 + usuals, then you are going to find it hard to get a good trade. My wife wants one and I think they look the biz - going to drive one first and see.


----------



## CrazyWater (3 Mar 2007)

Thanks Ted. Always wondered what they called that book. Anyway I've decided not to go for it and will probably hold on to the 03 for another year. Hope your drive in the Qashqai lives up to expectations.


----------



## Squonk (3 Mar 2007)

Where can someone get a "blue book"? Is there an online version (if so, I can't find it)? Or is only available to the 'trade'?


----------



## RS2K (3 Mar 2007)

Trade only.


----------



## mobileme (3 Mar 2007)

RS2K said:


> Trade only.


Yes and I was sitting across from a car salesman last week. The 'book' was sitting beside me on the desk and he saw me glance at it...then he reached over, lifted it and put it in a drawer!!


----------



## Squonk (3 Mar 2007)

Any reason why it's trade-only??


----------



## ted (5 Mar 2007)

the blue book is produced by the SIMI and distributed to garages quarterly. Ask the salesman for a look at it. I've done it.


----------



## davidoco (5 Mar 2007)

Another way to value your car for the trade in is to visit cbg.ie and calculate the average for your type of car.  Then knock up to €2,000 off that.


----------



## horatio1 (5 Mar 2007)

recently bought a new car and the dealer gave me 2000 off for NOT trading anything in.When I asked him how they could do this he said they factored the 2 grand into the price of the new car.He told me if i was ever going to trade in i would be better off selling the car privately and then getting the 2000 discount off the dealer.


----------



## paddyd (5 Mar 2007)

Squonk said:


> I'm thinking of taking the plunge and actually buying a new car...the Nissan Qashqai. I have a test drive scheduled for Friday. I've scoured the 'net for reviews and they generally look positive. However, I'd like to hear the opionion of AAM'ers on whether this is a good buy or whether I'd be better off spending my €25k elsewhere. Thanks.


 
Eddie Cunningham in the Indo gave it 4.5 / 5, something he said was very rare for him to do, for any car.


----------



## roy123 (5 Mar 2007)

I have recently purchased a 1.5 Dci Qashqai(Kash-kye), I have been told I will have it by mid March, however if I had waited any longer I would have to wait until June. Production in Factory can't keep up with demand. I reckon depreciation might not be as good as a toyota or VW but after 3 years what will the difference be, max E1,000.  VW are vvvBoring, and I have a Toyota company vehicle and the dealer service is a disgrace. I have traded in a 05 Renault for my Qashqai, so I can tell you a thing or two about depreciation.


----------



## compat (9 Nov 2007)

I have a '99 Primera SRI and thinking of upgrading , Been a Nissan man for a long time but hate the new Primera's look and shape. Was thinking seriously about the '07 Octavia 1.9 dL, Have looked at the Qashqai but takes a while to grow on you , can anyone advise please.......


----------



## Caveat (12 Nov 2007)

compat said:


> I have a '99 Primera SRI and thinking of upgrading , Been a Nissan man for a long time but hate the new Primera's look and shape. Was thinking seriously about the '07 Octavia 1.9 dL, Have looked at the Qashqai but takes a while to grow on you , can anyone advise please.......


 
If you really are a "Nissan man", by all accounts it should be a no-brainer for you!

The Qashqai has received almost universally positive reviews - I think it actually looks great too.


----------



## Paulone (12 Nov 2007)

tosullivan said:


> I think its Cash-Ki
> 
> i feel a poll starting for the worst named car of 2007


 
The name alone puts me right off it - What are they thinking of?
As has been said, it rhymes with: Cash-cow plus:
* Quosh orange
* car-key
* Squashy

"What do you drive...?"
"Oh, I drive a Quoshy. Yes, aaaabsolutely fabulous car - the name makes it soooo special and I looove it"

I think Nissan's Marketing Dept put their graduate from "Zoolander" School of recognisability in charge of the project!

A secret source within Nissan's HQ revealed that other names shortlisted were:
Nissan Whatsthatsay
Nissan Unpronounceable
Nissan Stupidnamecar


----------



## Caveat (12 Nov 2007)

I agree it's a silly name alright, but after a while the public become desensitised to names.

After all, I'm sure everyone thought _Beetle, Golf_ etc were silly names for cars when they first heard them!_
_


----------



## Paulone (12 Nov 2007)

Not to distract from the main subject of the topic, but there has been a bit of a move in recent years to jizz names of cars up a bit.

Nissan have headed the list at the sillier end...  'Tiida' (or Tiredaya)runniing The Squashedquay a close second.

God be with the days of Datsun when the dopeyist it got was Sunny 120Y or Violet 180B - and at least they used real words.

I suppose they've always been with us - but now more than ever. Other examples of the crop of madey-uppy names are Zafira (joined now by cousin Antara), Sintra, Modus, Aygo, Kangoo, Xantia, Prius etc.

The daftest name for a car ever - and maybe the daftest ever car as well? - is the 'Mohs Ostentatienne Opera Sedan' . Do a search for that and see - Lady Penelope would have been proud!


----------



## muffinsda (12 Nov 2007)

Paulone said:


> and at least they used real words.



Yeah totally agree. Words that are not in English are not "real" words and there should be a ban on using them for car names, or any name in fact. Also it probably would be a good idea to ban all non-english-speaking people of the world from driving while we are at it. And generally ban all those "unreal" languages. 
Away with the unfamiliar and new, give us "white" stuff any day...


----------



## Paulone (13 Nov 2007)

I am intrigued! Do you have a translation for 'Qashqai'? What is the language and what does it mean????

If you have another for 'Tiida' that would be great as well! - we could learn so much about these cars from the translations.

This is nothing to do with the topic but I find it fascinating how cars can change names and brands in different markets - great examples on cars are the Fiat Ritmo/Strada, Daihatsu Domino/Cuore, Nissan Micra/March & sunny/sentra. Branding difference include Opel/Vauxhall/Holden, Honda/Acura, Toyota/Lexus, Dacia/Aro, the whole Chrysler/Simca thing from the 70s.


----------



## Caveat (13 Nov 2007)

Paulone said:


> I am intrigued! Do you have a translation for 'Qashqai'? What is the language and what does it mean????
> 
> If you have another for 'Tiida' that would be great as well! - we could learn so much about these cars from the translations.
> 
> This is nothing to do with the topic but I find it fascinating how cars can change names and brands in different markets - great examples on cars are the Fiat Ritmo/Strada, Daihatsu Domino/Cuore, Nissan Micra/March & sunny/sentra. Branding difference include Opel/Vauxhall/Holden, Honda/Acura, Toyota/Lexus, Dacia/Aro, the whole Chrysler/Simca thing from the 70s.


 
I heard that Qashqai is arabic or something.

Toyota & Lexus are separate brands BTW (though Toyota own Lexus)


----------



## muffinsda (13 Nov 2007)

Tiida:"Tiida (meaning "ever changing tide" in a Japanese dialect)" [broken link removed]

Qashqai: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qashqai (it's not Arabic)

I think What Paul meant with Toyota/Lexus was the way the same car is branded under different names in different markets. For example, Lexus IS series was Called Toyota Altezza in Japan, and Lexus RS serious Toyota Harrier, and GS Series Toyota Aristo! These are not different cars based on the same chassis (i.e. VW Golf vs Audi A3), these are the SAME car! So he's right in that, at the end of the day it's just marketing mumbo-jumbo. But look at it as a way of expanding your knowledge of the otherwise unknown cultures and languages. Not everyone in the world speak English!


----------



## Paulone (13 Nov 2007)

Everyday is schoolday! I stand corrected and find this seriously interesting stuff!

Anyone else interested in this?

(apologies to anyone logging on to find out about Nissan Qashqais)


----------

